# The Next DSLR from Canon Will Be....



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2016)

```
…….  the EOS 80D.</p>
<p>We wouldn’t be surprised if this replacement for the EOS 70D is announced before the start of CP+ this month in Japan. The EOS-1D X Mark II will get a few weeks in the spotlight leading up to CP+.</p>
<p>All we’ve heard about the EOS 80D is that it will have improved AF performance as well as more autofocus points. We don’t expect anything too revolutionary like 4K video.</p>
<p>I do realize most of you care about the replacement for the EOS 5D Mark III, but for the moment, there’s nothing solid on its development that we can report. I suspect we’ll get at least one “5D” camera some time before the summer.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## The Flasher (Feb 3, 2016)

Clean HDMI out would be enough for me to upgrade my 2 70ds. We shoot video onto external recorders, the 70Ds collect dust most of the time, 10 bit would be fantastic.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm mostly interested because I'm hoping there's significant overlap with the 6D successor.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2016)

4K is not revolutionary upgrade but an evolutionary. Also I would like to see wider Af spread, dual Sd card slots with atleast one being Uhs-ii capable. And improved high Iso performance.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking for this one. LOVE the 70d's usability...except that wonky AF (non live view) that seems to have paid the price for a having a utterly awesome AF tracking system. The 7D's old AF system...I suspect..is suspect. Allegedly.

Some more updated features will make this an easy buy.

Come on canon...make it happen.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 3, 2016)

ashmadux said:


> Looking for this one. LOVE the 70d's usability...except that wonky AF (non live view) that seems to have paid the price for a having a utterly awesome AF tracking system. The 7D's old AF system...I suspect..is suspect. Allegedly.
> 
> Some more updated features will make this an easy buy.
> 
> Come on canon...make it happen.


AF tracking system with active focus point display in Servo mode is pretty good . I also noticed those not so in focus pics with far subject and f2.8. I am going to call Canon and see if they can fix it.


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm excited about the 80D.... any news on the next iteration of the 6D?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2016)

With prices dropping on the 7D MK II, Canon will need to make a 80D pretty special to cause people to pay $900 or $1000 for it when they can get a gray market 7D MK II for near that price.


----------



## Zanken (Feb 3, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> I'm mostly interested because I'm hoping there's significant overlap with the 6D successor.



This is what I want. Canon baffle me with these new APS-C bodies and poor focus on APS-C lenses, and wonderful catalog of full frame lenses, but (now consumer at least) full frame bodies are very neglected. My 6D is perfectly serviceable, but sometimes I do wonder what I'm missing out on shooting on a body that has one focus point.


----------



## CapturingLight (Feb 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With prices dropping on the 7D MK II, Canon will need to make a 80D pretty special to cause people to pay $900 or $1000 for it when they can get a gray market 7D MK II for near that price.



I am sure some will compare the two but as awesome as the 7d seems for its intended use it does not appeal to me like the xxd line. No tilt screen (although I perhaps could live without) and without a touch screen dpaf seems next to useless. Photograph is my primary interest but I do take video, I just don't want to learn how to do that "right", for me video is green box and dpaf all the way. I also don't get the obsession in photography with heavy metal bodies. In most other things strong and light is what you pay good money for. Where is our carbon fiber camera body? I think an evolutionary 80d will sell just fine.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 3, 2016)

We love our 70D, especially in comparison to the 60D we have in our local studio. What I would welcome is a dual SD slot, improved DPAF (some options to affect refocus speed), AF is good enough for our rather static studio shots, maybe some better high ISO performance for the concert/bar shots  Buuuut, we are looking forward for our first FF camera, most probably 6D II (hope for tilt screen this time).


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2016)

The 7D2 and the 70D appeal to 2 different markets. When the 80D comes out, it will have some specs that are superior to the 7D2 and will sell far more bodies than the 7D2 did...... Kind of like the 60D and the 7D.....

There is a place (and room) for both.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...
> I do realize most of you care about the replacement for the EOS 5D Mark III, but for the moment, there’s nothing solid on its development that we can report.


Sad but true.
But it seems that there is also "_nothing solid_" about the 80D 
Seems Canon is sealing the (wanted and unwanted) leaks quite well.



> I suspect we’ll get at least one “5D” camera some time before the summer.


It's Photokina year. What else should Canon present there than a new version of the 5D?


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 3, 2016)

Zanken said:


> My 6D is perfectly serviceable, but sometimes I do wonder what I'm missing out on shooting on a body that has one focus point.



Ummm... The manual, maybe? Because there are 10 other points... ;D  

Seriously though, the other 10 points are REALLY good, unless you're in low light. Don't be afraid to use them.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With prices dropping on the 7D MK II, Canon will need to make a 80D pretty special to cause people to pay $900 or $1000 for it when they can get a gray market 7D MK II for near that price.



I think you are right. Better AF system (more points) would be real nice. AF on the touch screen is perfect on mine though. Also, a higher frame rate.

The articulating touch screen of the 70D is something special the 7D Mark II doesn't have. I happen to be extremely pleased with the articulating touch screen. I bought the 70D when I thought I would do a lot of video. These old bones like the versatility of the 70D's screen. My assumption is that the 80D will have it.

If I could right now I would get a 7D Mark II because the layout is very close to the 5D Mark III and would be far better than the 70D for birds. I would not sell my 70D if that happened though.

Of course, if I could get the new 1DX Mark II I'd forget all about the 7D. I guess that is true for some others too.

The extra "reach" of APSC cameras makes no difference to me, and for me, is over rated. People seem to be very happy with their results using Canon's 1.4x III teleconverters. Knowing that makes me think I'll never buy another APSC camera.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 3, 2016)

I always wondered where the xxd fits. Before it was pretty obvious but now with the overlapping technology and Canon having bodies selling for 5yrs before being replaced, it just gets confusing. Many a time speculation has thrown up that the xxd line will be discontinued. To me this camera is aimed at semi amateurs, rich housewives/children, newbie wedding photogs, prior xxd owners. The 80d will be a 70d with a few tweaks, mainly the back screen, this will keep production cost low and yet keep an old product on the shelves with a higher price and higher profit margins.


----------



## nhz (Feb 3, 2016)

CapturingLight said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > With prices dropping on the 7D MK II, Canon will need to make a 80D pretty special to cause people to pay $900 or $1000 for it when they can get a gray market 7D MK II for near that price.
> ...



I don't do video (yet) but I agree with all that. I'm not interested in heavy bricks like the 7D2 (as heavy as a FF camera!). I really want a tilt screen, a good viewfinder and reliable AF (which is questionable with the 70D) and up-to-date sensor with good low ISO DR (looks like this is still more than 1 year off with Canon). I would pay extra money for an extra small/light AND capable body. Nikon already has some carbon-fiber bodies (sort of, not the real thing ...). 

BTW, the 7D2 is still very expensive in Europe and it wouldn't surprise me if Canon prices the 80D above the 70D intro price, just below the current 7D2 price. If you get just a slightly updated AF system and better video for that high price and old sensor tech, I'm not interested.


----------



## nhz (Feb 3, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> I always wondered where the xxd fits. Before it was pretty obvious but now with the overlapping technology and Canon having bodies selling for 5yrs before being replaced, it just gets confusing. Many a time speculation has thrown up that the xxd line will be discontinued. To me this camera is aimed at semi amateurs, rich housewives/children, newbie wedding photogs, prior xxd owners. The 80d will be a 70d with a few tweaks, mainly the back screen, this will keep production cost low and yet keep an old product on the shelves with a higher price and higher profit margins.



why spend lots of research money if you can get away with a few tweaks and get all the fans to upgrade again ;-)


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 3, 2016)

Probably the 80D gets 8fps and the 5Dmk3 AF system. And maybe a f8 central focus point. And the 750/760d sensor. And maybe but probably not, 4K video. And dual card slots.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 3, 2016)

Azathoth said:


> Probably the 80D gets 8fps and the 5Dmk3 AF system. And maybe a f8 central focus point. And the 750/760d sensor. And maybe but probably not, 4K video. And dual card slots.


Canon seems to be keeping dual card slots for the top end models so unlikely as it might cut into 7Dmkii sales, same with having an ultra sophisticated AF system such as the 5Dmkiii one


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

I only really care for two thing

-1080p @ 60FPS

-lighter / smaller

The 70D is really a beast of a camera already. The AF is great, battery life is great, viewfinder is great, 3x lossless zoom is great, weather sealed..it is already great.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With prices dropping on the 7D MK II, Canon will need to make a 80D pretty special to cause people to pay $900 or $1000 for it when they can get a gray market 7D MK II for near that price.



You can always make these arguments.

The 750D (T6i) is only a bit cheaper than the 760D (T6S).
The 760D (T6S) is only a bit cheaper than the 70D.
The 70D is only a bit cheaper than the 7D MKII.
The 6D.....

You're going to be walking out the store with a 1DX like that.


----------



## Analogphoto (Feb 3, 2016)

Having an APS-C body right now, I'm impatiently waiting for an updated 6D. 

Grown up using wet film and field of depth depending on aperture, the APS-C just doesn't cut it for me. Good for family mementoes and such, in my personal way of thinking, but that's about it.

Please Canon, end my wait!


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

nhz said:


> I don't do video (yet) but I agree with all that. I'm not interested in heavy bricks like the 7D2 (as heavy as a FF camera!). I really want a tilt screen, a good viewfinder and reliable AF (which is questionable with the 70D) and up-to-date sensor with good low ISO DR (looks like this is still more than 1 year off with Canon). I would pay extra money for an extra small/light AND capable body.



If the 760D / T6S had a pentaprism and minimum shutter speed option, it would be perfect.

If the 80D isn't lighter and smaller, I will probably go to a 760D from a 70D. 

Yes, it's not an upgrade, it's probably a slight downgrade, but I really want a lighter body. (and no I'm not going mirrorless lol).

The SL1 is ok, but I hate the grip lol. The grip is rouned and closed on the top, which means you can't carry it by your fingers well when holding it next to your body. The SL1 is also missing the 3x zoom function during video.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

Analogphoto said:


> Having an APS-C body right now, I'm impatiently waiting for an updated 6D.
> 
> Grown up using wet film and field of depth depending on aperture, the APS-C just doesn't cut it for me. Good for family mementoes and such, in my personal way of thinking, but that's about it.
> 
> Please Canon, end my wait!



I used to use a full frame, but I went to a 70D because of the size and weight.

The only thing I really miss from a full frame is the size and brightness of the viewfinder.

I really don't understand why Canikon keep using pentamirror in their rebel lines. Pentax manages to put a pentaprism in the super cheapo K50. I don't think pentaprisms are actually that expensive.

I hate how Canon keeps nerfing things for their APS-C bodies. The 80D better be doing 60fps @ 1080P lol.


----------



## whatta (Feb 3, 2016)

Azathoth said:


> Probably the 80D gets 8fps and the 5Dmk3 AF system. And maybe a f8 central focus point. And the 750/760d sensor. And maybe but probably not, 4K video. And dual card slots.



750/760d do not have dual pixel af, so not likely. I am interested in the 80d, but doubt we will see a competitive sensor in terms of noise and DR. I wish it would be smaller and lighter. Difficult to understand that a better camera has to be bigger and heavier (which means I bring it with myself less, so I use it less). 80d features packed into 100d body?

if the sony a6100 can use well (with AF) my canon lenses, I might jump. good sensor, good size, probably good evf, maybe in body stabilization etc..


----------



## whatta (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> The only thing I really miss from a full frame is the size and brightness of the viewfinder.
> 
> I really don't understand why Canikon keep using pentamirror in their rebel lines. Pentax manages to put a pentaprism in the super cheapo K50. I don't think pentaprisms are actually that expensive.



yep, same here, the pentamirror is quite bad (same in my 400d and 760d, so no improvement over the years). good pentaprism or good evf pls also for rebels.

one more thing. I don't understand why an iphone can do things, a dedicated camera body costing the same cannot.
4K, 240fps video, 15fps still.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

whatta said:


> one more thing. I don't understand why an iphone can do things, a dedicated camera body costing the same cannot.
> 4K, 240fps video, 15fps still.



I think I know. The larger the sensor the more heat the camera produces.

The proof of this:

-Canon said so in an interview, lol
-Sony full frame are known to overheat and shut down during 4k video
-Nikon is limiting 4k video to 3 minute clips on the D5, my guess is heating issues
-Nikon their cheaper and smaller sensor APS-C D500....doesn't have this 3 minute limit
-Canon uses heatsinks in large DSLR
-Canon is using Motion JPG instead of h.264 for 4k in their 1DX Mk. II, my guess is less compression -> less heat


-Another major problem is those high-end bodies are weather sealed. Which doesn't allow the heat to escape.


SO......Canon has issues putting 4k in full frame.

BUT...they can most definitely put it in APS-C and especially rebel lines. Smaller sensor, no weather sealing.



BUT....they don't want to. Imagine an SL1 getting 4k while the $4000 full frame doesn't have it.


So, they are trying to work around the 4k issues on full frame, trying to get around the heat, before the APS-C will get 4k. But meanwhile, iPhones and Panasonics, are probably stealing users who might have bought a Rebel.



All those smartphones have small sensors producing little to no heat, so 4k isn't a problem.

The problems are all down to heat, not processing power, a $10 mediatek chip can encode 4k in realtime nowadays.


----------



## whatta (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > one more thing. I don't understand why an iphone can do things, a dedicated camera body costing the same cannot.
> ...


thanks for your answer 
Personally I don't care about 4k (yet), but high fps yes. Same problem you think? 15 fps still without focus (so no mirror) would be nice.


----------



## Berty Rampkin (Feb 3, 2016)

Apart from the apple like minor upgrades, focus peaking, zebra etc, would probably make it a worthy successor to the 70d. A few more focus point, a built in GPS, maybe a mega pixel or two increase is just getting boring. Chopping and changing the same thing in different cameras is getting a bit boring.

80d - 
few More megapixel
few more fps
same low light performance
enhanced video features
maybe 120fps? super slow mo
DPAF
Touch Screen


----------



## whatta (Feb 3, 2016)

Berty Rampkin said:


> Apart from the apple like minor upgrades, focus peaking, zebra etc, would probably make it a worthy successor to the 70d. A few more focus point, a built in GPS, maybe a mega pixel or two increase is just getting boring. Chopping and changing the same thing in different cameras is getting a bit boring.


gps is indeed a good point. sometimes I "retake" a photo with my phone just to have the coordinates.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

whatta said:


> Personally I don't care about 4k (yet), but high fps yes. Same problem you think?



Yes, I think so. There is no technical reason why rebels couldn't shoot in 60FPS or even 120FPS at full HD. They use relatively small sensors and none of them are weather sealed, so the heat leaves the camera body quickly. 

But high end weather sealed bodies with large full frame sensors don't have a way to properly get rid of heat. And until they do, Canon will nerf APS-C to protect their full frame bodies.

Or...until people get pissed off enough that their smarphone is shooting 240FPS while their $600 rebel is stuck on 30FPS.


A good example of a company not having to protect a full frame line is Panasonic. Their micro 4/3 cameras, with a sensor comparable to APS-C, are shooting 4k and 60FPS HD. They don't need to nerf their crop bodies to protect full frame, they have no full frame.


----------



## shutterlag (Feb 3, 2016)

"We don't expect anything too revolutionary like 4k video."

Wha????

My wife's 2 year old Sony smartphone has 4k video.


----------



## arcer (Feb 3, 2016)

It would be interesting to see how Canon will position the 80D with the 760D oddball and the 7D2 having lower prices in most places(Sorry, guys in the EU).

Maybe the 80D will come out with lower initial price compared with the 70D at start due to the weaker yen and econ stuff, but still having some goodies better than the 7D2.
I expect the MP increase to at least 24MP like the new rebels with newer DPAF tech and gapless microlens, bringing better resolution than the 7D2 and the rebels.
More AF points with a new AF sensor design to differentiate from the rebel line but not cutting into the pro line.
1080p 60fps but still no clean HDMI out due to Canon's logic of tiers.
Would like to see dual slots as that means that 6D2 might get dual slots too......hopefully.

Moreover, I look forward to a firmware update to the 7D2 unlocking some of its locked potential, maybe 720p 120fps? The screen was a touchscreen all along!?? http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/rolleyes.gif
But looking back in history, the 7D got its V2 firmware more than one year after the 60D was released.

Personally thou, I would like to get the 7D2 for my sports photography and clumsiness, but the 80D with the articulating touchscreen is enticing for college video work. Or I can always learn to become a contortionist to take video with my 7D2. haha....


----------



## sigh (Feb 3, 2016)

shutterlag said:


> "We don't expect anything too revolutionary like 4k video."
> 
> Wha????
> 
> My wife's 2 year old Sony smartphone has 4k video.



Except that smartphone sensors are tiny. As I understand it - and someone can correct me if I'm wrong - the larger the sensor, the more processing power is required. A larger sensor also produces more heat, so you need to have an effective method for managing that.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 3, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for this one. LOVE the 70d's usability...except that wonky AF (non live view) that seems to have paid the price for a having a utterly awesome AF tracking system. The 7D's old AF system...I suspect..is suspect. Allegedly.
> ...




Good luck with that one. I still remember the joy of of testing/using that body - before- sending it back (totally busted Af on a canon refurb though). It was practically even easier to use than the 7d body that i used to love.

I bought a grip for it, which remains right here in a box - too cheap to sell 

Get those lenses checked too....i had a few 50mm 's (tested, sent back) that simply would not focus at a distance or infinity, no matter what i did. 2 of those junkers was...canon refurbs- which i no longer trust by the way. 

Happy shooting


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Will it be DIGIC 6 or DIGIC 6+?
> 
> The 70D is DIGIC 5 but with the 1DXII, Canon leapfrogged DIGIC 6 and went straight to DIGIC 6+.
> 
> ...


Canon 70D has Digic 5+.
If 80D has more megapixel or video 4K 30P, should need Digic 6.

4K with poor codec is now commonplace. But 4K with high quality compression, is something that Sony and Nikon do not provide in their photo cameras.


----------



## Berty Rampkin (Feb 3, 2016)

whatta said:


> Berty Rampkin said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from the apple like minor upgrades, focus peaking, zebra etc, would probably make it a worthy successor to the 70d. A few more focus point, a built in GPS, maybe a mega pixel or two increase is just getting boring. Chopping and changing the same thing in different cameras is getting a bit boring.
> ...



buts its still just a chop and change of a feature, give it x,y,z take away a b and a little of C. Nothing that makes a wow, canon have done it for far too long. Most recent uplift I think was the DPAF and 50mpx. Just need something that spells WOW. Nikon seem to have smashed it with the d750. Canon need a match for that


----------



## bbb34 (Feb 3, 2016)

sigh said:


> As I understand it - and someone can correct me if I'm wrong - the larger the sensor, the more processing power is required. A larger sensor also produces more heat, so you need to have an effective method for managing that.


Disagree - processing power scales with the number of pixels, the color depth, the frame rate, and the complexity of algorithms. Sensor size has a strong impact on many parameters, but not on processing power.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

Sensor size has a large effect on heat during video, and it's an issue with DSLR, especially full frame. From an interview with Canon’s Masaya Maeda:







What is actually generating this heat, I'm not so sure....Canon has said "the sensor" in an interview if I remember correctly. The sensor isn't very specific of course.

It can't be the 4k encoder, even small ARM chips in smartphones can encode 4k without generating much heat.

Another problem is the weather sealing of course, it's blocking the heat from escaping.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 3, 2016)

Azathoth said:


> Probably the 80D gets 8fps and the 5Dmk3 AF system.


Judging by the fact that somewhat recent 5Ds and very recent 1Dx Mark II are still sticking to the 61 focus point AF (although revamped), I'm 101% sure 80D won't get any of it.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

Can I ask why people are complaining about the 70D focusing? This isn't the first time I heard it.

It has a snappy on sensor phase detection system, dual pixel, no?

Are there bad copies floating around?


----------



## racebit (Feb 3, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> Azathoth said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the 80D gets 8fps and the 5Dmk3 AF system.
> ...



The 70D got he 7D AF. so it would be logical for the 80D to get the 7D2 AF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

racebit said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > Azathoth said:
> ...



The 60D came out after the 7D, and it did not get the 7D's AF. So...it would be logical for the *90D* to get the 7DII's AF, but not the 80D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Can I ask why people are complaining about the 70D focusing? This isn't the first time I heard it.
> 
> It has a snappy on sensor phase detection system, dual pixel, no?
> 
> Are there bad copies floating around?



Some guy blogged about a problem he had, it went low-grade viral although it turned out he had a lemon and Canon fixed it for him. Some other guy posted poorly done tests, purporting to show a similar issue that wasn't.

There are bad copies of anything out there. In the interverse, they can be sensationalized. Whatever you do, don't Google your make/model of car and the terms 'engine problems' or 'transmission problems'!!


----------



## tr573 (Feb 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask why people are complaining about the 70D focusing? This isn't the first time I heard it.
> ...



+1

I think a lot of the problems too are caused by how gigantic the coverage area of the AF points actually is also (way way bigger than the square). Especially from those stepping up from the prior XXD cameras or a Rebel, where the AF points were pretty small and precise. This was a big point of confusion for me at first as well. 

Canon shot this camera in the foot somewhat by removing spot AF IMO. It would resolve a lot of that confusion.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 3, 2016)

whatta said:


> 15 fps still without focus (so no mirror) would be nice.



I always wonder when people say this: What are you shooting that 15fps would be useful, that doesn't need servo focus during the burst? Unless your subject is moving perfectly parallel to the sensor and staying in the same focal plane (seems unlikely), high FPS without focus seems a lot less useful to me... 

related: now that the 1dx2 has DPAF, does anyone know if its 16fps live view burst can re-evaluate focus with DPAF in between shots? or does that speed disable LV focusing?


----------



## tr573 (Feb 3, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > 15 fps still without focus (so no mirror) would be nice.
> ...



Still no DPAF servo for stills shooting from what I read.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Can I ask why people are complaining about the 70D focusing? This isn't the first time I heard it.
> 
> It has a snappy on sensor phase detection system, dual pixel, no?
> 
> Are there bad copies floating around?


Canon 70D has been a sales success because of Dual Pixel AF, and the focus system through the optical viewfinder was inherited from the old 7D. However 70D does not have all focus modes (spot mode for example), and this limits the success rate with more luminous apertures than F2.8.

There is no "generalized defect" in the 70D, but a combination of capable hardware with software that limits their full use in situations with small objects (plant stems) cheating the focus sensor.


----------



## racebit (Feb 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> racebit said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...



Yes, you are right. The 70D came out almost 4 years after the 7D, compared to 1.5 years from 7D2 to 80D.
On the other hand the 80D will be priced close to 7D2. And if they want to offer better AF than 70D, using 7D2 AF would save development cost. Maybe partial 7D2...


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Can I ask why people are complaining about the 70D focusing? This isn't the first time I heard it.
> 
> It has a snappy on sensor phase detection system, dual pixel, no?
> 
> Are there bad copies floating around?



I can only speak for the 70D I owned and the focus was awesome. I almost exclusively used the standard OVF, PDAF, and Ai Servo was a jem. Pleanty of good shots, tracking at narrow DOF with f/2 aperture on my 85mm. I found the 19 point system more then adequate. 

While I was impressed by the DPAF, shooting in lifeview (unless on a tripod) never made much sense to me. Holding the camera away from the body was much less stable. However, I definitely saw the appeal to video shooters.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 3, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > 15 fps still without focus (so no mirror) would be nice.
> ...



One type of shooting where 15fps (or any high number) would be nice is when taking a bracketed 5 shots for an exposure blending (HDR), this would minimize subject (or camera when not using a tripod) movement between frames.
I have found when using the high speed on the 70D I can move by 10 pixels between the 1st and 5th frame


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 3, 2016)

tr573 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



+2

I agree things got blown way out of proportion. My buddy and I are both home, comparing live view to regular phase detect focusing, running these tests looking to see if we have a bad body that was suppose to be somewhat common. Kind of laugh thinking back to it. In any case, I ran a few tests and found no problem on my end.

As to the missing spot focus. I agree it would have been nice to have for true portrait type work, etc. 

However in my experience and real world shooting I never had too many issues. I think on the Rebels, the tiny square didn't represent the full point. Where as the larger rectangles on the 70D seemed to be more accurate to the size of the focal point. I guess, that when I shot, if the focal point was covering more then the eye, I was probably back far enough (greater DOF) that focus hit. And when I got close enough (narrower DOF) the face of my subject would get large enough that the focal point (square) covered just the eye. And I was shooting a 50mm f/1.4 lens quite often too and I had pretty good results.

So while I wish the 70D had the spot focus (from the 7D), I think people make too big a deal about it. Personally I think the expanded (cross of focal points in the center) would have been more useful as the block of 9 in the middle was often too large.


----------



## pierlux (Feb 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Will it be DIGIC 6 or DIGIC 6+?
> 
> The 70D is DIGIC 5 but with the 1DXII, Canon leapfrogged DIGIC 6 and went straight to DIGIC 6+.
> 
> ...



The 70D id Digic 5+, not Digic 5. But, in one of your previous posts (in another thread), you were suggesting the possibility fo the 80D to have Digic 7. OK, we didn't know at that time the 1DXII has dual Digic 6+, but I think you might be right about Digic 7. It has happened in the past that Canon launched a new Digic even in compact cameras and, as you correctly evidenced, Digic 4 was introduced with the 50D just before the 5DII. I suspect you might be right, why not a Digic 7 in the 80D, just before the 6DII and 5DIV?

Just a thought...


----------



## grainier (Feb 3, 2016)

I am interested because I need a decent crop body for very occasional use and this will depress prices on 70Ds.


----------



## arcer (Feb 3, 2016)

pierlux said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be DIGIC 6 or DIGIC 6+?
> ...




If what you're suggesting is true, then Canon is jumping through their CPU numbers too quickly. You have to remember that the Digic 6 was only recently introduced in the 7D2 in 2014 and then in the rebels, 5DS, and M3 and we are just now seeing the introduction of Digic 6+ in the 1DX2. It would be too soon to see the Digic 7 come to life for another 2 years at least. We would be lucky if Canon will even put the 6+ in the 80D, as I guess the 6+ will only be used for 4K cameras.

I think we will see the Digic 7 chip when Canon will show the 7D3, just like how it introduced the Digic 6 chip in the 7D2. Just my two cents.


----------



## x-vision (Feb 3, 2016)

This 80D rumor is very puzzling to me. 
Given the current state of the camera market - and the capabilities of the 70D - not sure what necessitates an update so soon.

One possibility, though, is that Canon is planning the 6DII as a FF version of the 80D.
So, they are releasing the 80D now - before releasing the 6DII in the fall. 
Who knows ??

I have the 70D and find its AF system to be very good (for what it is).
One area that can definitely be improved is low-light focusing: -3EV ability would be a welcome improvement.
Not sure about extra AF points, as having more AF points will also make the AF system more complicated - something that this class of camera arguably doesn't need.

It's interesting to see how many megapixels the 80D will have.
If the 6DII is indeed planned as a FF version of the 80D, it would make sense that both cameras have the same resolution.
In that case, 28MP would seem like a good bet.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2016)

arcer said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


The Digic 6 was introduced in a p/s camera a year before the 7D2 came out....


----------



## Schmave (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a 70D, and never really had any focus issues with the PDAF system through the viewfinder (unless I screwed up, of course). I think the focus system is pretty good for the target market of the camera. The only thing I wish it did better was to track fast moving subjects better (think: miniature schnauzer running full bore straight at the camera). I think they could probably get away with using the same number of focus points in the 80D but maybe with some tweaks to the AF algorithms.

As for 80D video features, it _could_ have 4K. Since the 1DX2 is capable of 4K at 60 fps using dual DIGIC 6+ processors, it is reasonable to think that the 80D could do 4K at 30 fps using a single DIGIC 6+ processor. I would imagine Canon would use this new processor in the 80D to help with economies of scale. It would likely use MJPEG with few to no options for video compression, but it is possible. They could probably also allow 1080p at 60 fps. I'm not sure it will for sure, but it seems as though there would not be a processing bottleneck if they use a single DIGIC 6+ processor.

Another limitation could also be the SD card slot. If they made it compatible with UHS-II SD cards then it would probably be fast enough for compressed 4K video. I know the speed of the SD controller on the 70D has been a limitation for the Magic Lantern guys with respect to RAW video on the 70D.

Heck, they may even leave the 80D at 20.2 MPixels but use some new sensor technology from the 1DX2 (such as on sensor ADCs). It could basically be a shrunk down 1DX2 sensor. Image quality would likely be quite good if this were the case.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Feb 3, 2016)

Schmave said:


> ...As for 80D video features, it _could_ have 4K. Since the 1DX2 is capable of 4K at 60 fps using dual DIGIC 6+ processors, it is reasonable to think that the 80D could do 4K at 30 fps using a single DIGIC 6+ processor. I would imagine Canon would use this new processor in the 80D to help with economies of scale. It would likely use MJPEG with few to no options for video compression, but it is possible. They could probably also allow 1080p at 60 fps. I'm not sure it will for sure, but it seems as though there would not be a processing bottleneck if they use a single DIGIC 6+ processor.
> 
> Another limitation could also be the SD card slot. If they made it compatible with UHS-II SD cards then it would probably be fast enough for compressed 4K video. I know the speed of the SD controller on the 70D has been a limitation for the Magic Lantern guys with respect to RAW video on the 70D....



I think this only happens if the 7D2 gets a firmware update to allow 4K video recording. It is capable of 4K 24p to the CF slot. There have been memory strings found in the current firmware that indicate 4K2K recording.


----------



## et31 (Feb 3, 2016)

What will happen afterwards when Canon comes out with the 90D model? :
Start all over again with the Canon 10D Mark II, etc. or a new naming convention?f ;D


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 3, 2016)

racebit said:


> Yes, you are right. The 70D came out almost 4 years after the 7D, compared to 1.5 years from 7D2 to 80D.
> On the other hand the 80D will be priced close to 7D2. And if they want to offer better AF than 70D, using 7D2 AF would save development cost. Maybe partial 7D2...


Look, even if Canon decided to give 80D the 65 point AF from the 7D2, it still wouldn't feature 6 advanced AF cases and superior lens drive. They would probably skip the spot and expansion modes as well on the 80D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

et31 said:


> What will happen afterwards when Canon comes out with the 90D model? :
> Start all over again with the Canon 10D Mark II, etc. or a new naming convention?f ;D


----------



## pierlux (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> arcer said:
> 
> 
> > pierlux said:
> ...


Indeed. And also the Digic 5, first in the Powershot S100 (2011). Nevertheless, though being possible, I said "might" and "suspect" about the Digic 7, in fact I don't think it's probable.

Anyway, R&D of a 1-series body is way longer than that of any lower-end product. And engineers at Canon are surely already researching & developing Digic 8 while we're writing...


----------



## asanmartinjr07 (Feb 3, 2016)

I wish Canon would update most of their middle of the line EF lenses to complement their newer crop sensor D-SLR's. Full frame lenses are too expensive for a crop sensor camera.


----------



## RGF (Feb 3, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ……. the EOS 80D.</p>
> <p>I do realize most of you care about the replacement for the EOS 5D Mark III, but for the moment, there’s nothing solid on its development that we can report. I suspect we’ll get at least one “5D” camera some time before the summer.</p>
> <p><em>More to come…</em></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



At least one "5D" - besides a replacement for the 5D M3 what else could there be.

Low resolution, low light 5D body?
An updated to the 5DS/SR?
Something else?


----------



## pierlux (Feb 3, 2016)

asanmartinjr07 said:


> I wish Canon would update most of their middle of the line EF lenses to complement their newer crop sensor D-SLR's. Full frame lenses are too expensive for a crop sensor camera.


Canon are indeed constantly updating the EF line, but each release is no cheaper than what it replaces. You probably mean you'd wish more EF-s lenses to be released, and in fact this is what's (slowly) already happening. The recent EF-s releases are good performers at an affordable price.

BTW, welcome!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2016)

asanmartinjr07 said:


> I wish Canon would update most of their middle of the line EF lenses to complement their newer crop sensor D-SLR's. Full frame lenses are too expensive for a crop sensor camera.


I particularly wish lens EF-S high quality and lower price than equivalent series "L".
But the years of waiting has shown that Canon does not want to cannibalize their more expensive lenses and EF-S launched a few models.

Small and cheap lenses that Canon offers today are:
EF 50mm F1.8 STM
EF 40mm F2.8 STM
EF-S 24mm F2.8 STM
EF-S 60mm F2.8 Macro
10-18mm F4.5-5.6 EF-S STM
18-55mm F3.5-5.6 EF-S STM
55-250mm F4-5.6 EF-S STM

Lenses that I wanted are
EF-S 10mm F2.8
EF-S 15mm F2
EF-S 22mm F1.8
EF-S 30mm F1.4
EF-S 15-50mm F2.8

While my desires are not met by Canon, I bought the Sigma 30mm Art, which is a beautiful lens.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 3, 2016)

I still expect that the 80D will continue the differentiation between video and specialized stills that exists between the 70D and 7D II.

Canon could make a few tweaks to the 80D to make it better for video: headphone jack, variable speed focusing in live view (for follow focus), improvements in live view focusing generally, etc.

I'm not convinced it definitely won't be 4K, in fact it would not surprise me at all. 

In effect, make the 7D II line the crop sensor equivalent of the 1D X for stills and the XXD the crop sensor equivalent of the 1D X for video. 

The future of the camera market is in specialized, more niche-like products that can be sold at a premium. A premium video-oriented DSLR in a crop format fills a demand that won't steal sales from either the sports-birding oriented 7D or the full-frame XD line.


----------



## whatta (Feb 3, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> While my desires are not met by Canon, I bought the Sigma 30mm Art, which is a beautiful lens.


+1 for the sigma. I have the older version (30 1.4), not yet the art, but my favorite lens.
have you tried both, or only the art?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2016)

whatta said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > While my desires are not met by Canon, I bought the Sigma 30mm Art, which is a beautiful lens.
> ...


I just used the 30mm version Art.
According to the review on the link below, Art version is better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuKIm2loKn0


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

asanmartinjr07 said:


> I wish Canon would update most of their middle of the line EF lenses to complement their newer crop sensor D-SLR's. Full frame lenses are too expensive for a crop sensor camera.



I want a 100mm prime, similar to the 100mm f/2.0

but:
-EF-S
-small (smaller than the 18-135mm)
-f/2.0 or f/2.8
-IS
-anti-flare coating


or, alternatively, make a smaller 18-135 STM that actually isn't terrible lol

the distortion on that lens is really bad


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

nm, was about to say they hadn't released an EF-S since 2014, but I forgot they release the 50mm 1.8


----------



## whatta (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> or, alternatively, make a smaller 18-135 STM that actually isn't terrible lol
> the distortion on that lens is really bad


isn't it something very easy to correct or maybe even auto corrected by the body?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> asanmartinjr07 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Canon would update most of their middle of the line EF lenses to complement their newer crop sensor D-SLR's. Full frame lenses are too expensive for a crop sensor camera.
> ...


According to the optical knowledge I learned in CanonRumors and elsewhere, EF-S longer than 60mm lens has little glass economy, compared to EF lenses.
This explains why, even Sigma declined further lenses longer than 60mm, APS-C only.

On the other hand, lens 30 mm or shorter glass has a good economy, size, weight, if it is only APS-C.

Canon 100mm F2 is wonderful for APS-C cameras, and an updated version with Image Stabilizer would cost close to $ 1000.


----------



## pedro (Feb 3, 2016)

RGF said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ……. the EOS 80D.</p>
> ...


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

whatta said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > or, alternatively, make a smaller 18-135 STM that actually isn't terrible lol
> ...



the lens profile in the body just does CA and vignetting afaik

and yah, in theory you can correct it in post, but
-the 18-135mm distortion is bad, it's never going to correct it properly
-it takes time, time I don't want to spend in lightroom
-it doesn't work for video


basically, I want a small medium telephoto for APS-C that is sharp, without a ton of distoriton

I use the 100mm f/2.0..it's nice....but....no anti-flare coating...no IS...

if they updated that lens, I would be happy, but I'm not sure Canon wants to...they basically are right now releasing either super expensive L glass, or super cheap EF-S zooms....the 24mm EF-S prime is nice lol


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Canon 100mm F2 is wonderful for APS-C cameras, and an updated version with Image Stabilizer would cost close to $ 1000.



Tamron is going to release a 85mm f/1.4 prime with VC, but full frame, and it will be costly and massive

I'll take a 100mm f/2.0 update with flare coating then lol


----------



## roxics (Feb 3, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Sensor size has a large effect on heat during video, and it's an issue with DSLR, especially full frame. From an interview with Canon’s Masaya Maeda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Samsung NX1 downsamples 7K to 4K internal recording and has been out for a year now. 
The new Sony A6300 downsamples 6K to 4K internal recording and is $1000 and has SLog3. 
Both are APS-C sensors. Both offer 4K HDMI output. 

If Canon can't do 4K downsampled from a 6K sensor and offer 4K HDMI out in the 80D, then something is seriously wrong at Canon. Either they're being greedy and just don't want to or they don't have the technology. In which case we shouldn't buy their old technology for the same price as new technology offered by others. 

I fully expect the 80D to shoot 4K. Anything less at this point would be ridiculous.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2016)

Zanken said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm mostly interested because I'm hoping there's significant overlap with the 6D successor.
> ...


A few months back I grabbed a SL1 with the 10-18, 18-55, and 55-250 STM lenses and I am blown away by how good the new lenses are. Sure, they aren't quite like the many L lenses I have, but for the money, they are freaking amazing. I know people want more EF-S lenses, but I can't see how Canon could do much better for this market. Also, the XXD series are always fairly innovative and I'm expecting this one will be as well.


----------



## Toni (Feb 3, 2016)

Take a look at the new Sony A6300. 4k video, really fast AF live view, no mirror...
The AF in the 70d doesn't works really good. And the live view AF is really slow. And anyway, you can't see live view throught the viewfinder (because of the mirror).
There is no reason to sell a 80d. It's time to sell a better M3 with integrated viewfinder.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 3, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> I can't see how Canon could do much better for this market.



While I don't disagree that the new EF-S lenses have gotten a lot better than their predecessors, I'm still holding out hope for something other than variable-aperture zooms. I assume a 17-55 replacement is possible, if not exactly imminent, given that they clearly agreed there was a market for it, and at least haven't killed it off yet. However, what I would love to see are EF-S primes (f/2 or faster to give them a raison d'être), or an equivalent to the 16-35 f/2.8 (i.e. 10-22 f/2.8) for indoor use. The existing 10-22 is great as long as there's light and I'm stopping down, but I'd like something faster when in indoor lighting. I don't know how realistic those wants are- if they haven't made lenses at all like that by now, I don't know why they would start now. It just seems to me that there are some very fillable holes in the lineup, especially considering the number of EF-S bodies canon sells.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 3, 2016)

Toni said:


> Take a look at the new Sony A6300. 4k video, really fast AF live view, no mirror...
> The AF in the 70d doesn't works really good. And the live view AF is really slow. And anyway, you can't see live view throught the viewfinder (because of the mirror).
> There is no reason to sell a 80d.



Canon could compete with these mirrorless if they wanted.

They could put 4k in their crop bodies.

They could put 60fps in their crop bodies.

They could put wide on sensor phase detection coverage in all their crop bodies.

They could put pentaprism in all their crop bodies.

They just don't seem to give a damn lol. They are still running on brand recognition, but that will only last so long.

I have seen the video of the Sony 6300 phase detection points following the birds, car and dog, it's truly insane how accurate that thing is. The days of DSLR AF outperforming mirrorless is over.

How the Sony kept track of the bird in dim light is insane. And it's in the same price class as the 70D. The AF of my 70D is nowhere as good, not even in live view. Let alone the rebels.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 4, 2016)

roxics said:


> The Samsung NX1 downsamples 7K to 4K internal recording and has been out for a year now.
> The new Sony A6300 downsamples 6K to 4K internal recording and is $1000 and has SLog3.
> Both are APS-C sensors. Both offer 4K HDMI output.
> 
> ...


This. Its why I moved to a GH4 a little while back...I didnt see any sub-$1000 path in Canon getting 4k anytime soon. And yet their competitors entry and 2nd level prosumer cameras have it. 

How do you drop cam with the same 1080 video, maybe more than 19 AF points and 6-7fps...at a time when a competitor releases 4k, 11fps, 425pts, and all in a smaller package.

Which is disappointing, because Canon has such a great auto-focus lens lineup, once Sony catches up in lenses, its gonna be bad for Canon


----------



## preppyak (Feb 4, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> It just seems to me that there are some very fillable holes in the lineup, especially considering the number of EF-S bodies canon sells.


Whats fascinating is how important it is for Canon to segment their cameras; crippling certain features to make sure you need a different camera for certain markets....yet they dont follow up with lenses to match those niches. Its especially interesting because, as has been mentioned, their recent EF-S lenses have been amazing.

Tells me they can make a fast zoom, or faster tele, that is in the reasonable range ($5-700), but for some reason they have chosen not to.


----------



## arcer (Feb 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> arcer said:
> 
> 
> > pierlux said:
> ...


Whoops....my bad, I forgot to include the P&S into consideration, but I still think that it would still be too soon to see the Digic 7 in a DSLR.


----------



## arcer (Feb 4, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > arcer said:
> ...


Apologies if I came sounding a bit aggressive.
It's true that they may already designing the chip for several future architecture and I suspect their current architecture might be equal to the 2nd/3rd gen of the Intel Core chips. Purely guesswork.

Quite interested in seeing the next DV chip from Canon also as I'm looking forward for the 8K implementation in the Cinema line.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2016)

arcer said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The Digic 6 was introduced in a p/s camera a year before the 7D2 came out....
> ...


I would not be surprised in the least to see it in an 80D.... or at the least a Digic6+.... but who knows, we are all speculating without enough data..... makes for some interesting guesses 

BTW, Digic4 came out in 2008, Digic5 in 2011, Digic6 in 2013.... I think we are due to see it this year.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 4, 2016)

Great. Can't they wait for few more months before releasing 80D. Canceling 1dx2 order now. Waiting for this which is a like to like replacement for my 70D.


----------



## dufflover (Feb 4, 2016)

Love my 70D. In a somewhat contradictory stance, I would love it if they really upgraded it but at the same time there is nothing that is "stand out bad" about the 70D. If I had to pick one I'd say it's the brains as feature wise it's pretty good. So improved phase AF (like tracking speeds and prediction), faster Live View AF, faster SD card slot yet again to flush the buffer, etc.
This is all in the perspective of knowing it's place or Canon's history - ofcourse I would love if the 80D had some miraculous sensor improvement but well, we know the usual story there and doubt it would be in this level of body. Similarly to inherit the 5D3 also would be fantastic but I don't have too many hopes for that one and like I said the 19pt is pretty good already, just give it some more smarts.


----------



## Daan Stam (Feb 4, 2016)

they really should have made the 7d mark II with 4k it would have been a revolutionary camera
but i wouldnt rule out 4k on the 80d. the 70d was focused on video and it was kind of revolutionary with the dual pixel af i think


----------



## arcer (Feb 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I would not be surprised in the least to see it in an 80D.... or at the least a Digic6+.... but who knows, we are all speculating without enough data..... makes for some interesting guesses
> 
> BTW, Digic4 came out in 2008, Digic5 in 2011, Digic6 in 2013.... I think we are due to see it this year.



Thanks Don for pointing out the release year of the chips, it really does look like they might release it this year, maybe introduced it in the next iteration of the M series that "will shock us all"?


P.S. Can't seem to use the emojis in the Edge browser.


----------



## pierlux (Feb 4, 2016)

arcer said:


> Apologies if I came sounding a bit aggressive.
> It's true that they may already designing the chip for several future architecture and I suspect their current architecture might be equal to the 2nd/3rd gen of the Intel Core chips. Purely guesswork.
> 
> Quite interested in seeing the next DV chip from Canon also as I'm looking forward for the 8K implementation in the Cinema line.


No need to apologize, you didn't sound aggressive at all! Maybe I should, if I gave you the feeling I felt offended, which also is not, absolutely. I replied because this kind of stuff intrigues me and I wish I was more skilled in this respect.

Not sure if, by "architecture", you actually intend "process technology".

I suspect, but actually don't know for sure because Canon are not disclosing the details, that each generation number corresponds to a specific microarchitecture, whereas the "plus" versions share the same architecture of the corresponding generation number but includes some refinements in terms of process tech and processor speed.

Back to the 80D, sensor resolution and fps will likely determine which Digic number Canon will use. 

4K, if available, could justify a price point close to the current 7D2 price.

IMHO the best possible, but unlikely, conceivable scenario for the 80D is a new tech-high MP sensor, Digic 7 and 4K at about the 7D2 price.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 4, 2016)

You are on the wrong boat my friends...I believe

After renovating the flagship with usefull but conventional improvements you do not announce a month later that the volume model will surpass it at least on the paper of amateur magazines in Innovation and Megapixel, comfort and usability. The XXD line was always where the tech geeks and price aware met. That Baby will be Born a Little later and hopefully whith something seperating it from the other Canons like the swivel Screen did for the 60 and the DPAF did for the 70

I do not know if it will be called SL2, 150D or 200D but I bet on a very tiny 24 Megapixel DPAF camera.
Call it a M3 with Mirror and a usefull AF.


----------



## arcer (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't know if it's mentioned yet but we might see the first UHS-II SD card slot in a Canon DSLR?


----------



## pedro (Feb 4, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ……. the EOS 80D.</p>
> <p></p>
> <p></p>
> <p>*I do realize most of you care about the replacement for the EOS 5D Mark III, but for the moment, there’s nothing solid on its development that we can report. I suspect we’ll get at least one “5D” camera some time before the summer.*</p>
> ...


Well. no worries here about a next 5D anymore, just bought a 6D last week, and I am excited about its IQ even at higher ISOs above 6400. So, I am all about low light IQ and the if it comes to that, the 6D is way enough camera for me for quite some time.


----------



## Tiderace (Feb 5, 2016)

CLEAN 422 8 bit 1080P out like the better Cannon DSLRs! Stop handicapping it OMG! And how about like the GH4 lets go to 4K and 10 bit 422 out! They could do it folks. This is better than raw in many ways. Yes two card slots would be nice also. How about the better dual focus sensor and better low light performance. Now you have something that will compete with Sony. If not everyone will desert Canon in the future market. 

Sony is coming out with cameras that are integrated. They work together for both photographers and videographers and folks like ourselves who do both. Canon has ceased to do this. If they fail here, we switch to Sony in the future. Now or never Canon.


----------



## hmatthes (Feb 5, 2016)

80D will undoubtedly have a kit with the 18~135 STM which is fine by me. 
I have absolutely no issues with the 18~135 distortion. When I buy a kit, I first test the lens. This one exceeded my expectations. 
That being said, there are always manufacturing differences (that's why I test them)... I hope that you find an answer.
I also hope that Canon starts building high end EF-s lenses with some weatherproofing.

"or, alternatively, make a smaller 18-135 STM that actually isn't terrible lol
the distortion on that lens is really bad"


----------



## Ivan Muller (Feb 6, 2016)

My 6D is perfectly serviceable, but sometimes I do wonder what I'm missing out on shooting on a body that has one focus point.
[/quote]

Ummm... The manual, maybe? Because there are 10 other points... ;D  

Seriously though, the other 10 points are REALLY good, unless you're in low light. Don't be afraid to use them.

Well, unfortunately i have found the outermost AF points very very unreliable, to the extent that I just dont use them anymore...i wonder if can one calibrate them...? i must give it a try .

I hope for the 6d2 to have the 5dm3 AF system, tilt screen, wifi gps and NFC. 28mp will be nice but 24 will be ok I suppose, if they can keep the high iso quality in check....


----------



## whatta (Feb 6, 2016)

preppyak said:


> How do you drop cam with the same 1080 video, maybe more than 19 AF points and 6-7fps...at a time when a competitor releases 4k, 11fps, 425pts, and all in a smaller package.
> 
> Which is disappointing, because Canon has such a great auto-focus lens lineup, once Sony catches up in lenses, its gonna be bad for Canon


that is why Sony produces bodies which can use Canon lenses. it already works with the A7R2, and now is should be improved with the A6300. I am seriously considering, finally replacing my 400d.


----------



## atyl1972 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok, Do i waiter the 5d4? or get the 5d3 now along with the 7d2 so I've got both wildlife / surfing covered as well as landscapes etc on the 5d3, OR as a landscape shooter primarily, do i go for the 5dsr, DOES NYONE HAVE SOME SMIDGING OF AN IDEA WHEN THE 5D4 is out?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 7, 2016)

atyl1972 said:


> Ok, Do i waiter the 5d4? or get the 5d3 now along with the 7d2 so I've got both wildlife / surfing covered as well as landscapes etc on the 5d3, OR as a landscape shooter primarily, do i go for the 5dsr, DOES NYONE HAVE SOME SMIDGING OF AN IDEA WHEN THE 5D4 is out?


Is supposed to 5D Mark IV will arrive in stores in the second half of this year, possibly after September.

If you like to shoot with two bodies at the same time, the combination 5D Mark iii + 7D Mark II would be interesting.

For his landscape work, 5DS / 5DSR looks better every day, as prices are dropping.

Call me conservative, but I imagine 5D Mark IV will be a kind of 5DS under megapixel, and better high ISO capability.

How ISO improvement?
I do not expect a big difference in ISO1600, but maybe half a stop when in ISO 6400.


----------



## atyl1972 (Feb 7, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> atyl1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, Do i waiter the 5d4? or get the 5d3 now along with the 7d2 so I've got both wildlife / surfing covered as well as landscapes etc on the 5d3, OR as a landscape shooter primarily, do i go for the 5dsr, DOES NYONE HAVE SOME SMIDGING OF AN IDEA WHEN THE 5D4 is out?
> ...



Agree totally with the 5DIV and the ISO being improved, and maybe a push to even 30+MP, 4K would have to be a must especially what the 5dII did to video in the dlsr sector, same iTR as whats in the s/r and 7DII, more cross type sensor points, am i asking for too much


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 7, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > How ISO improvement?
> ...


I meant to 5DS.
People underestimate how good the 5DS keeps the color and contrast in ISO1600. It is also underestimated as the noise is organic and pleasant, even in ISO3200.

Even though the 5D Mark IV has "only" 24 megapixel, it is expected sharper images that Mark iii, with "film-like" granulation.


----------



## dolina (Feb 8, 2016)

Current bodies announced before 2014

03/2012 - 5D Mark III
09/2012 - 6D
03/2013 - 100D/Rebel SL1
07/2013 - 70D
02/2014 - 1200D

How time flies! That 5D will be 4 years old by next month.

Will the next one use CFast? Have built-in GPS, WiFi, Bluetooth or NFC?

Will it share the same AF system as the 1D X Mark II?

Will it have continuous drive as fast as the 7D (8.0fps) or 7D Mark II (10.0fps) from the current 6.0fps?

To be honest, Canon should have introduced CFast with the 5Ds. It would have greatly benefited from 3600x data transfer speed. It is currently bottle necked at 1066x

As for 80D having 4K resolution video Canon hopefully would make UHS-II SD cards mandatory allowing for data transfer speeds of up to 2080x.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 8, 2016)

dolina said:


> Current bodies announced before 2014
> 
> 03/2012 - 5D Mark III....
> 
> ....How time flies! That 5D will be 6 years old by next month



Or maybe not.


----------

